# Anyone know of any Horse Auctions in Scotland ?



## Toni1992 (6 May 2015)

Hiya, im trying to find out if there's any auctions in Scotland this year, i've never been and would like to go, anyone know of any ?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 May 2015)

There use to be one at Stirling. Ask in the local feed store.


----------



## fburton (6 May 2015)

For years I regularly attended the sales at Stirling, including the foal and youngstock show they used to hold there in the winter. There were stalls selling tack and other supplies too. However, I haven't been there for ages and don't know if it's still being run. I have a vague recollection that the original venue closed.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (6 May 2015)

I may be wrong but I don't think there are any.  The only reason I can give is that in recent years when OH and his family have had racehorses not making the grade/youngsters they don't think are suitable, they've taken them down to the 'pony sales' somewhere in the north of England.  They are not a family who travels for no reason and would no doubt have much rathered staying local (Stirling is only 45 minutes from us).

I'm toying with the idea of holding an auction near Stirling for Standardbreds sometime during the spring, as at present the two annual sales (which are primarily for yearlings) are held in October in York and mid Wales.  I'll let you know if it ever comes off...will need to drum up numbers (even if they're not buying!) just to make it look busier!


----------



## MagicMelon (26 May 2015)

Thainstone (Aberdeenshire) usually has a horse sale, think they had one last month. Not sure how often they do it though.


----------



## HBB (26 May 2015)

The mart at Forfar is having a horse and tack sale in September...

http://www.lawrieandsymington.com/forfar/sale-dates/sale-of-horses-tack-equipment


----------



## rachk89 (26 May 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			Thainstone (Aberdeenshire) usually has a horse sale, think they had one last month. Not sure how often they do it though.
		
Click to expand...

Was gonna suggest there haha. Believe they do horse auctions twice a year only, but I knew that about 10 years ago so chances of that information being correct now is slim.


----------

